# Uber service fees



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

1) According to the tax summary, uber service fees and tolls were included in the gross income. where should these deductions go? under commisions? or write them down under other expenses?

2) are there any other amounts/deductions that uber included in the gross income besides their service fees, toll and airport fees if applicable?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I put Service / Booking fees on part V. Platform / commision fees , tolls, line 10.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I did schedule C part V.


----------



## Bpdogs (Jan 9, 2021)

Use Turbo tax and you pretty much can't make a mistake or read Ride Share Guy Blog


----------

